# Aberdeen ?



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Any recommendations for a good coffee in central Aberdeen ?

I'll be there Monday afternoon and haven't been for a few years now. Seem to remember having a decent Coffee at somewhere called James Dun's house. Is that still there ?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Never heard of that place and I was up and down to aberdeen for over 3 years.

Foodstory is the best you're gonna get in central Aberdeen. Linea Classic & Mazzer Major.

Treehouse Coffee Shop is decent. Uses Artisan Roast coffee, has a KVW Idrocompresso.

Contour Cafe at The Green is a nice place but coffee is poor. La Spaz & Macap.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Great !

Thanks Michael, at least that gives me a couple of places to aim for (if it's not raining too hard







).


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Aberdeen update.

Cult of Coffee, Esslemont Ave, serving great pour overs and espresso courtesy of Artisan Roast. Nice cake too. Lovely warm space on a dreich day. Staff are very knowledgeable and friendly.


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

If you are out of the city to Banchory in Royal Deeside, Tease is a treat. McBeans are the local roasters in Aberdeen city.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Aboyne - Spider on a bicycle

Pitmedden/Udny - Coffee Apothecary


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Aberdeen update.
> 
> Cult of Coffee, Esslemont Ave, serving great pour overs and espresso courtesy of Artisan Roast. Nice cake too. Lovely warm space on a dreich day. Staff are very knowledgeable and friendly.


 Went this shop today. Coffee is good. But the staff busy so dont have a chance to talk with them. Ordered flat white £2.95. No future comment and just enjoy drinking their coffee.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

I found this guy at Esplanade beach in Aberdeen with a lever Izzo Pompei machine, what the great taste.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@wan A ghostly figure in the steam...


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

wan said:


> I found this guy at Esplanade beach in Aberdeen with a lever Izzo Pompei machine, what the great taste.
> 
> View attachment 59177


 I have been meaning to try this place out for weeks, keep forgetting it's there.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Ando said:


> I have been meaning to try this place out for weeks, keep forgetting it's there.


 Yes, you should try. They know their coffee. Maybe you can set a alarm reminder


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

@wan Here are you doing? Still got the La Spaz? and more importantly, what are you doing in Aberdeen, it's a long way from Bristol. 😆


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

lake_m said:


> @wan Here are you doing? Still got the La Spaz? and more importantly, what are you doing in Aberdeen, it's a long way from Bristol. 😆


 i'm good, thank you. 
Yes , still with La Spaz. just add moccamaster.

We are doing NC500 but maybe i do more 2000miles from Hatfield 😅

What a great view there.


----------

